# smallest agility course?



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm considering adopting a dog- he will top out at 7 pounds according to the rescue. Do they do agility for dogs this small? We have a really active dog community here that I'd like to participate in, but I'm worried he's too small.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

There are a lot of dogs even smaller than 7 pounds that do Agility. Around here they compete with the bigger breeds but of course, jump lower and get extra time. In some parts of the States, they have what they call Teacup Agility where the courses and obstacles are more geared towards the small dogs.

Kiska, one of my Shih Tzu x Maltese is only about 7 pounds and did quite well in Agility and there is one very small Pom that has numerous titles in Agility and even some very small Chihuahuas have done well.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My two are 7 and 8 lbs and they do agility very well. I have seen much smaller dogs do agility too, but I hear that the teeter tips at 3.5 lbs or so so really teeny dogs might have a problem.

Here is a mash up of the 8" national champion papillon Masher and the 26" national champion border collie Pace. You can see Masher holds up pretty well comparatively!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD-UrHq9tR8

And here's one of my favorite other small agility dogs, Puzzle, also a papillon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgQYMXjSzL8


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

A dog needs to only be 5 pounds to tip the teeter totter so she's good for any agility venue. But if you want a trial more geared to her size look into TDAA (Teacup Dog Agility Association) everything is smaller in size and closer together than the regular courses.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

I've never heard of the TDAA!! One of the things I love about DF - always learning something new!!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I run 24" dogs and 8" dogs. Our club is co-hosting the Eastern TDAA Petit Prix again this year. http://www.k9tdaa.com/documents/Trial Premiums/102513PetitPrixPremium.pdf


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lola is 7.5 lbs with little legs and doesn't have any trouble running a full course.


----------

